# Natalie Portman bald auch im TV zu sehen



## Stefan102 (7 Feb. 2012)

​
Nachdem Natalie Portman (30) bereits die Kinoleinwände für sich erobert hat und dafür im letzten Jahr sogar den Oscar bekam, will sie nun auch im Fernsehen durchstarten. Die Schauspielerin wird in einer neuen TV-Serie mitspielen, die sie auch selbst produziert.

Der amerikanische Fernsehsender ABC hat für den Pilotfilm zur Serie „Scruples“ bereits grünes Licht gegeben. Basierend auf einem Buch von Judith Krantz (84) aus dem Jahre 1978 soll es darin um eine Modedesignerin gehen, die es schafft, von ganz unten in die High Society aufzusteigen. Sex, Intrigen und Skandale begleiten dabei ihr Leben. Nach dem Tod ihres ersten Ehemannes will sie sich selbstständig machen und eine Boutique in Beverly Hills eröffnen. Bereits 1980 war der Roman als Miniserie verfilmt worden. Damals sah man Lindsay Wagner (63) und Barry Bostwick (66) in den Hauptrollen.

Wie The Hollywood Reporter jetzt berichtet, wird Natalie gemeinsam mit dem Sohn der Autorin Tony Krantz als Produzentin für das TV-Format wirken. Zum ersten Mal ist die Schauspielerin damit in einer Produktion zu sehen, die ausschließlich fürs Fernsehen gedreht wurde.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (7 Feb. 2012)

was da wohl Mr. Portman zu sagt  :thx:


----------



## Little_Lady (7 Feb. 2012)

Natalie Portman bald auch im TV zu sehen 

Komisch ich hab die dort schon Jahre gesehen *lol*

Was die Schreiber meinen ist sicherlich im Fernsehfilm.


----------



## Portman (13 Feb. 2012)

Vielen Dank für diese wunderbare INFO !!


----------

